# Langage C et Api Mysql.



## yanns (3 Août 2004)

Bonsoir,

Heureux acquéreur de mon premier mac depuis samedi, j'avais acquis ce dernier pour faire du développement C utilisant l'api Mysql comme sur mon PC sous Linux.

Et c'est là que commence les problèmes, j'ai installé Xcode 1.2 et Mysql. Je n'ai pas modifié mes progs et je fais appel à la librairie mysql en début de programme :

#include <mysql/mysql.h>

bien qu'ayant installé grâce à fink mysql-client aucun fichier mysql.h n'est présent sur mon mac, donc pas de compilation possible.

Sous linux le fichier mysql.h se trouve sous /usr/include/mysql et ce chemin est précisé lors de la compilation, ex : cc -I/usr/include/mysql -lmysqclient toto.c -o toto, bien-entendu ça ne passe pas... Sous mac os x je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je dois précisé comme chemin à la compilation.

Quelqu'un utilise-t-il l'api Mysql avec le langage C sous Mac OS ? Quels sont les libs à installer ? (et comment les installe-t-on ?  ), et pour finir quel est la ligne de compilation type ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, j'en suis à envisager de virer mac os x pour le remplacer par un bon vieux Linux 

Yann.


----------



## molgow (4 Août 2004)

Hello et bienvenue sur Mac 

Qqn semble avoir un problème plus ou moins similaire au tiens sur ce forum.

A+

Molgow


----------



## yanns (4 Août 2004)

Merci énormément 

 Je vais essayer la solution donnée immédiatement.

 Yann.


----------



## tatouille (4 Août 2004)

yanns a dit:
			
		

> Merci énormément
> 
> Je vais essayer la solution donnée immédiatement.
> 
> Yann.


Pour cela tu peux telecharger un package precompilé pour macosx

comme cela tu auras les headers et la libmysqlclient

http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/4.0.html

Tu trouveras les API c dans la doc en ligne


----------

